# Zep Citrus Degreaser



## TheBicycleHater (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone used this Zep Citrus Degreaser for cleaning their bike parts? I know a lot of people use Simple Green, but that stuff can be dangerous to use on metals and different finishes as it WILL pit the metal and I have had hand tools that broke in half before from soaking them in Simple Green.

I'm not going to be using this stuff on the frame but rather in some diluted form to clean/soak drivetrain parts in and also need a degreaser to use for parts when working on my truck and guns.

thoughts?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Does your bike really get that groddy and gunked up that you need to use an industrial degreaser?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess that I should explain. I have never needed anything other than warm water and dishwashing soap to clean everything on my bike including the chain. I don't use any degreaser at all.


----------



## TheBicycleHater (Feb 2, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> I guess that I should explain. I have never needed anything other than warm water and dishwashing soap to clean everything on my bike including the chain. I don't use any degreaser at all.


Good for you who the fug cares. I was simply asking if anyones uses this stuff to clean their bike parts. Have you ever worked on an older bike that maybe a college student rides, or an old clunker with an old chain and years of neglect or maybe wanted to clean a commuter bike that uses a heavy wet lube for the chain that gets so crappy it looks like probably what comes out of you? I guess not because then you would know what greasy and jacked up is to require a degreaser.

I hate people like you on the forums who try and act like they are better or act like something simply because they don't use or need to use something. If you don't have any info about what someone is asking, then move on....ja


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yes I've used it product and it sucks for that intended use. I have however bought the orange degreaser that is sold at the bike shops and it works great. Although be careful it's more potent than you would think. It ate a SRAM sprayed on sticker right off my rear der. I saw this Zep product at the home improvement store for way cheaper with a larger quantity. I thought I'd beat the system and buy it thinking it was the same as what the bike shops sell, It's not. It's not strong enough for removing gummed up drive trains. 

Best to buy the orange degreaser from the bike shops.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you'll make lots of friends here with an attitude like that


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been using this exact product, in a very diluted form, for a few years. Haven't noticed any issues regarding pitting, damage to frames, etc (my bike is carbon).
Works excellent for soaking chains, just make sure to completely rinse the Zep out of your chain. I'm blowing the rest out with compressed air. Also, I keep a spray bottle with the diluted Zep handy for cleaning derauillers, cassettes,etc. It doesn't 'suds-up' like dish soap, and cleans just as well. But...remember to rinse it off throughly!

BTW, though a bit harsh, I think your response to Cleared was appropriate and on target!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hater sure knows how get his panties in a wad quickly. Hey DJ, maybe hater could borrow some of your pain meds to chill a little. A little drama factory here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

glenj said:


> I've been using this exact product, in a very diluted form, for a few years. Haven't noticed any issues regarding pitting, damage to frames, etc (my bike is carbon).
> Works excellent for soaking chains, just make sure to completely rinse the Zep out of your chain. I'm blowing the rest out with compressed air. Also, I keep a spray bottle with the diluted Zep handy for cleaning derauillers, cassettes,etc. It doesn't 'suds-up' like dish soap, and cleans just as well. But...remember to rinse it off throughly!
> 
> BTW, though a bit harsh, I think your response to Cleared was appropriate and on target!


Well I disagree with you on both counts. My post above experience with this product mirrors the opposite of yours. And his response to Cleared2land was way out of line. C2L was simply trying to help him by asking a question.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My statement was generated because so frequently I see folks asking about using harsh degreasers when, in fact they really don't need to. I have seen people drench chains with degreaser, washing away good lubricant when a simple warm water and dishsoap will do the job. Perhaps in this case it's needed.


----------



## Denny Crane (Apr 24, 2014)

This may be a Zombie post, but I think it is relevant. I also used Zep on a bike chain (Shimano 6701) in an ultrasonic cleaner. I found that it discolored the chain, possibly because I got distracted cleaning the rest of the bike and let the chain soak for a while. I am going to replace the chain this week, and henceforth clean it without heat, without soaking for more than 3 minutes, and rinsing the chain and drying it after the ultrasonic cleaning. I will post the results in 3-6 months.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Ive been using this stuff for quite a while with no problems. I use it in a park chain cleaning device maybe once per month, then flush it out with ptfe spray before relubing the chain.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ha! Denny Crain...How's Alan Shore?'


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Ha! Denny Crain...How's Alan Shore?'
> 
> View attachment 1148279


LOL

Snap*


----------



## jvbutter (Aug 3, 2015)

the_joe said:


> I've been using this stuff for quite a while with no problems. I use it in a park chain cleaning device maybe once per month, then flush it out with ptfe spray before relubing the chain.


Ditto!! on the cleaner and chain device.


----------

